# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  ASP-DB and ColdFusion

## Oscar Garcia

Hi,

Is it possible to use ASP-DB with ColdFusion on NT. I&#39;ll also use Oracle as my main DB.

Anyone has tried?

Thanks.

----------


## Frank

What are the items in CF that you MUST have that you cannot get from ASP and ASPdb ? You have to confirm whether CF supports ORACLE in areas like Default Dates, Stored Procedures, Packages etc.. before you go any further. Get a large ORACLE sample DB and benchmark it with CF. 

You have to remember one thing....

CF > ASP
ASP + ASPdb >> CF

Checkout some ORACLE samples in the ORACLE section of my website - www.kingkwong.com

Frank




------------
Oscar Garcia at 12/13/99 3:27:36 PM


Hi,

Is it possible to use ASP-DB with ColdFusion on NT. I&#39;ll also use Oracle as my main DB.

Anyone has tried?

Thanks.

----------


## Oscar Garcia

Hi,

I was wondering if it&#39;s possible to use the COM features of CF with ASP-DB. The question was if ASP-DB uses some intrinsic ASP or is it just a COM object like ASPMail, wich I use without problem.

Thanks


------------
Frank at 12/13/99 6:50:18 PM

What are the items in CF that you MUST have that you cannot get from ASP and ASPdb ? You have to confirm whether CF supports ORACLE in areas like Default Dates, Stored Procedures, Packages etc.. before you go any further. Get a large ORACLE sample DB and benchmark it with CF. 

You have to remember one thing....

CF > ASP
ASP + ASPdb >> CF

Checkout some ORACLE samples in the ORACLE section of my website - www.kingkwong.com

Frank




------------
Oscar Garcia at 12/13/99 3:27:36 PM


Hi,

Is it possible to use ASP-DB with ColdFusion on NT. I&#39;ll also use Oracle as my main DB.

Anyone has tried?

Thanks.

----------


## Frank

Not familiar with the &#34;COM&#34; feature of CF. Should be able to use ASPdb with VB and othere languages.


------------
Oscar Garcia at 12/14/99 4:37:06 AM

Hi,

I was wondering if it&#39;s possible to use the COM features of CF with ASP-DB. The question was if ASP-DB uses some intrinsic ASP or is it just a COM object like ASPMail, wich I use without problem.

Thanks


------------
Frank at 12/13/99 6:50:18 PM

What are the items in CF that you MUST have that you cannot get from ASP and ASPdb ? You have to confirm whether CF supports ORACLE in areas like Default Dates, Stored Procedures, Packages etc.. before you go any further. Get a large ORACLE sample DB and benchmark it with CF. 

You have to remember one thing....

CF > ASP
ASP + ASPdb >> CF

Checkout some ORACLE samples in the ORACLE section of my website - www.kingkwong.com

Frank




------------
Oscar Garcia at 12/13/99 3:27:36 PM


Hi,

Is it possible to use ASP-DB with ColdFusion on NT. I&#39;ll also use Oracle as my main DB.

Anyone has tried?

Thanks.

----------


## Oscar Garcia

Great!

If it works with VB it should work with CF

------------
Frank at 12/14/99 10:37:26 AM

Not familiar with the &#34;COM&#34; feature of CF. Should be able to use ASPdb with VB and othere languages.


------------
Oscar Garcia at 12/14/99 4:37:06 AM

Hi,

I was wondering if it&#39;s possible to use the COM features of CF with ASP-DB. The question was if ASP-DB uses some intrinsic ASP or is it just a COM object like ASPMail, wich I use without problem.

Thanks


------------
Frank at 12/13/99 6:50:18 PM

What are the items in CF that you MUST have that you cannot get from ASP and ASPdb ? You have to confirm whether CF supports ORACLE in areas like Default Dates, Stored Procedures, Packages etc.. before you go any further. Get a large ORACLE sample DB and benchmark it with CF. 

You have to remember one thing....

CF > ASP
ASP + ASPdb >> CF

Checkout some ORACLE samples in the ORACLE section of my website - www.kingkwong.com

Frank




------------
Oscar Garcia at 12/13/99 3:27:36 PM


Hi,

Is it possible to use ASP-DB with ColdFusion on NT. I&#39;ll also use Oracle as my main DB.

Anyone has tried?

Thanks.

----------

